# Papillon puppies! 5-6 (?) weeks old



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Went to drop of paps at the breeder's today. (We leave for vacation tomorrow) So I met some cute puppies!

I think they're actually only 5 weeks old. Next week, I'm so taking the pictures. My dad took these and they're really dark (and all of the same puppy). Anyways...

Here they are:










L-R: Minnie, Pup that looks like Harry (can't remember her name), Blaze, and Sharpie (long story) Oh yeah, ignore the runny eyes. Paps are pretty notorious for that....



















Nothin cuter than a bundle of papillons!

Here is Blaze, the tricolor.










We're holding out hoping for a show dog out of him.

More


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Blaze again










Beau loved the puppies. I was so surprised at him.










Beau and Sharpie (who I call Mr Chubster). I think he looks like Beau when Beau was a pup. He's also a show hopeful and already a natural at a stack!










Blaze is a vicious attack dog. 

More


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay... here's the two girls. First is Harry look alike. They say she looks like Rose, but I think Harry. She's the biggest pup. And then Minnie, the little mismarked girl. 










Mr Chubby Sharpie with all the other dogs in the background.










Then this is Tango, an older pup and new champion. They're hoping to specials him once he matures a bit.

Here he is again:










One more cute pic!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Blaze is WILD!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh, how ADORABLE! I'm just in LOVE. So you are taking Blaze and showing him? Or is the breeder keeping him?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She's keeping, I'm pretty sure. I think she's going to grow out both the boys for a while. 

I wish I could have one, but it's not really practical right now.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Cute puppies!!!!

I wish I coud've gotten pictures of the ones that age from Cody's breeder... they looked like gerbils with giant heads


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They've still got 6 or 7 weeks with Mama, lol. they're sooooo TINY!

Beau at a week or so younger than them looked like a mini Saint Bernard:


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, cute! Next to Beau they look huge for 5 weeks...I'm more used to dogs that have a lot of growing left to do . That's a huge litter for a Papillon though, isn't it?

And Blaze is adorable  Hopefully you get to see him a lot as he grows out so you can take more pics for us!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Watch out, I'm gonna come and steal one if you're not careful! =P

Such cuties!


----------



## fruitbat (May 9, 2008)

Aww ! How cute ! I love these guys more and more every time I see one !


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> Wow, cute! Next to Beau they look huge for 5 weeks...I'm more used to dogs that have a lot of growing left to do . That's a huge litter for a Papillon though, isn't it?
> 
> And Blaze is adorable  Hopefully you get to see him a lot as he grows out so you can take more pics for us!


It is a huge litter! The sire's litter was 5 puppies, though! Mom's litter was only 2 which is typical. 

hopefully I'll get lots more pictures. I'll definitely get pics at 7 weeks because I've got to go pick up our dogs from them.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Too cute!

Is the little girl a mismark because she doesn't have the eye mask or is there something else I'm not seeing?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, it's the white face.  Paps are required to have color over both eyes and both ears. A nice, straight blaze down the center is preferred but solid headed dogs aren't faulted or anything like that. The idea is that they look like a butterfly (hence the name). So large colored ears (wings) and a white blaze (the body) look the most like a butterfly. A dog with white ears or white over the eyes is a DQ, but are perfectly great pet dogs!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm in love! My parents were playing with my brother and his gf's chi tonight, he has a little stuffed animal elephant. They would throw "Fent" (the stuffed animals name) and RJ would go chase it and bring it back and drop it on my dads feet. And do the little chi growl and yip and stuff and my brother just bought a house so he is moving out in 3 weeks. My parents plan to get a yellow lab, but they want a small dog too, and I am trying to talk them into a pap!!

That was a long story for mentioning a papillon only once.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

ahhhh, cute puppies.

Love the picture of 'wild' Blaze. 

can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

Awesome pups! Can't wait 'til the next installment.


----------



## Megan&Star (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh they are so cute...Thats what I was going to get but wanted somthing a little smaller. Oh this makes me want to go out and get a new puppy lol


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

SO CUTE!  Soooo, what is the story behind Sharpie?


----------



## MarleyandMe (May 21, 2008)

Awww!!! i love pappys, they are just so cute, and there little pettite feet make me smile!!

the puppies look so cute, adding onto the awesome pap ears!

*hugs all the puppies*


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

sillylilykitty said:


> SO CUTE!  Soooo, what is the story behind Sharpie?


Well, now he's called Bernard because he looks like a little Saint Bernard. I didn't get any pictures today because my memory card was full of Grand Teton/Yellowstone pictures. 

They've grown a LOT in a week. 7 weeks old tomorrow.... 

Sharpie was called Sharpie because her son had said his markings were 'barely legal' (really close to a mismark) and someone would need to color in with a sharpie to make sure he stayed legal.


----------

